# HD Upgrade



## willed (Sep 22, 2010)

Ok...I'm very new here, and have possibly a very stupid question so be kind. 

I have an older Sony SVR-2000, with a lifetime subscription on it. I am wondering if there is any way to make this an HD receiver so I don't have to buy a new one and lose the subscription? 
Thanks for the help!


----------



## willed (Sep 22, 2010)

Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

willed said:


> Ok...I'm very new here, and have possibly a very stupid question so be kind.
> 
> I have an older Sony SVR-2000, with a lifetime subscription on it. I am wondering if there is any way to make this an HD receiver so I don't have to buy a new one and lose the subscription?
> Thanks for the help!


Quick answer* NO, *sorry


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Not with the hardware.

The most you can do is get a discount on Product Lifetime on new TiVo.


----------



## willed (Sep 22, 2010)

classicsat said:


> Not with the hardware.
> 
> The most you can do is get a discount on Product Lifetime on new TiVo.


What is the discount?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

willed said:


> What is the discount?


Call TiVo


----------

